# Mopani wood?



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

For those of you who use mopani would in your tanks - did you boil it? And if so, for how long? I'm currently boiling mine and will boil it again tomorrow. I don't mind some tannins, but I've read a lot of mixed reviews. Any input is much appreciated! I'm setting up my 30g NPT tomorrow and would like to add the driftwood, but not sure if I want brown water lol.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I boiled mine several times over like a week, there will be tannins for a good while no matter what you do, you can use some purigen to solve that


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow silly typo, I meant wood not would lol!

Thanks stone. Since I already boiled to hopefully kill off any bacteria, at this rate does it even matter if I boil it some more? I heard it leaks tannins for quite some time and as long as there's no ill effect on my fish, I can deal with it!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Watch for sap, I know I and another user had issues with sap on our ZooMed Mopani. I was a bit peeved with the company, because the thee indivisible contacted them about the issue ad they gave a spiel about how they had never heard or seen that before yada yada, and gave me the same exact one weeks later when I contacted them. I had also found complaints online from others about sap, so I'm SURE they have heard about it before. That left me not pleased with their customer service, but the woods that didn't have sap that I have in my tank I love. Mine is still slowly releasing tanins a moth later, but I don't mind it, my water looks a bit yellowy, but is by no means as dark as tea. 
And you may not even have the zoo med brand, just thought I would mention it! I only boiled mine for a few hours, the sap piece I had let sit in warm frequently changed water for a week+ as I didn't have a big enough pot at first, and then boiled it, and then ended up tossing it from paranoia haha.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh wow, thanks for telling me! I do have the ZooMed brand. I haven't noticed sap yet, but I'll keep an eye on it. I'll probably put the pieces in my tank today or tomorrow anyway and I'll be able to watch everything til Sunday. Hopefully I have no issues!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I usually just soak mine for a week, it takes a bit longer than boiling but I generally don't have time to watch over a pot of boiling water. I like to just leave it be. Some fungus may appear with this method but white fuzzy stuff is normal once it's added to the tank anyway. It disappears within a month or two. Any other weird looking stuff growing on your Mopani, definitely post about. I did have issues once with a strange mold on a piece of Mopani and ended up having to throw it away.


----------



## Mandoist (Oct 14, 2020)

ashleylyn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those of you who use mopani would in your tanks - did you boil it? And if so, for how long? I'm currently boiling mine and will boil it again tomorrow. I don't mind some tannins, but I've read a lot of mixed reviews. Any input is much appreciated! I'm setting up my 30g NPT tomorrow and would like to add the driftwood, but not sure if I want brown water lol.


I'm late to this dance by 7 years. But if it matters... the tannins from the Mopani are a natural occurrence in the wild for Bettas. Just a quick rinse or soak will reduce any woodcutting dust and heavy tannins. Unless you're making the tank's ecosystem pleasing to you, don't worry about the brown color -- Bettas like it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. *Resurrected old threads will be closed.* Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.

_Please note that "Recommended Reading" often send members to years' old threads. Check dates before posting in any suggested threads. We are trying to remedy this issue. Thank you._


----------

